# big game!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello to all,

I personaly have never hunting anything more than sparrows and cans, but Im curious to now what is the biggest animal that some of you had hunted with a slingshot and a convencional ammo ( no arrows ) ,just feel free to coment and to tell us some of your hunting experiences, pictures will help!!! 

Thaks and sorry for my bad english!!!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

A rabbit.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

***** rabbits squirrels dove frogs gar turtles snakes possums rats quill.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Feral cat


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Rabbit so far, hoping a goose is on the cards though


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sunchierefram, for me a rabbit with a slingshot is a good trophy and very tasty!!! 

Ghost0311/8541, you have killed all kind of animals and a **** is a big one, congratulation!!! 

Oneproudmeximan, a feral cat is a big animal , congratulatin !!!

Youcanthide, not be disappointed, for sure that one of this days will land a goose in front of you and you gonna shoot him in the head !!!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

for me it would be a hare


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

although I know people who have taken deer although I would not advise it.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Berkshire bred, a hare is bigger than a rabbit and I think it would be a hard animal to get close enough for a slingshot shoot, great tropy and great meal!! 

I agree with you, I will never try to shoot a animal as large as a deer with a slingshot.

SSPT...


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

The biggest game i have bagged so far would be 1 **** and 1 possum.


----------



## C9SG.US (Apr 15, 2014)

Large canines with lead balls. Alligator gar with fishing arrows. Russian hogs with broadhead arrows.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

C9SG.US said:


> Large canines with lead balls. Alligator gar with fishing arrows. Russian hogs with broadhead arrows.


By large canines, I'm assuming you mean dogs. And if so: why did you kill a dog?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Russian hogs in LA? Must be hunting a private fenced preserve.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I know down hete in fl the hoof footed hogs are all over they were turned out in the 80s and have been all over.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Ghost,

Those Florida hogs down where you are the originals and the bloodline dates back to the Spanish explorers in the 15th and 16th century. They brought domestic European pigs over and released them and what we hunt now are descendants. Also the early settlers ran there hogs free range and some naturally went feral, think old yeller.

The only true "russian" boar releases in the US were in the mountains of Western NC, the Hooper Bald in Graham county to be exact. There for sure may have been others that I am not aware of but the problem is when the russians are released the quickly interbreed with our ferals and that is the end of them.

I have killed red durocs and black and white hampshires in our southern swamps and every color in between. I have also stood up close and personal to European boar in Germany. Calling our hogs russian is stretching it a little bit I think.

This pic from a hunting trip a few years ago, the one on the left, my son's best friend, shows a few residual european traits, large chest and shoulders narrow waist dished skull. Was killed only a few hundred yards from the one on the right, killed by my son, which has very little european traits.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

With all that mess said I for sure am not the be all end all when it comes to the history of wild hogs in the US and if someone has some more info I would love to hear. My son lives in Shreveport and the next time I go visit I would LOVE to get after some of these boys.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, C9SG.US what do you mean by large canines? I`m just curious.


----------



## C9SG.US (Apr 15, 2014)

Last year we had a problem with rabies and mange in ferral dogs. They run in packs killing domesticated dogs, cats and farm animals (sheep, chickens, etc.)

Sorry it struck a nerve with some folks. But you have to protect the good in life and sometimes that means putting down the bad in life.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok C9sg.US, like I said I`m just curious and I`m not here to judge anyone...

SSPT...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Good job then. I'm glad to hear it wasn't somebody's pet dog.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats how it is down here to A.W. we have a big mix of them all we do have a hoof footed hog here that the toes are not split but its may pop in and out of the genes of the hogs i love hog hunting.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Me too!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

August West said:


> Ghost,
> 
> Those Florida hogs down where you are the originals and the bloodline dates back to the Spanish explorers in the 15th and 16th century. They brought domestic European pigs over and released them and what we hunt now are descendants. Also the early settlers ran there hogs free range and some naturally went feral, think old yeller.
> 
> ...


Interesting history lesson.


----------

